# Von Windows 7 auf Ubuntu zugreifen



## Padawan (13. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiss nicht, ob es der richtige Forum ist.
Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit, Ubuntu und Windows 7 auf einem Dualboot-System zusammen auf einem Rechner zu installieren und dabei auf Windows 7 über virualBox(?) zuzugreifen, als ob Windows 7 Virtuell installiert ist. Dabei stehen ja alle Programme zu Verfügung, die man sonst direkt beim Start des Windows 7 zur Verfügung hätte

Ist der Umgekehrten Fall möglich? Ist es möglich Windows 7 und Ubuntu auf dem selben Rechner, im Dualboot, Installiert zu haben und dabei auf dem realen Rechner Windows 7 zu starten und auf Ubuntu so zu starten, als ob es Virtuell auf dem Windows 7 läuft? Wie wird es gemacht?

Lg
Padawan


----------



## sheel (13. August 2014)

Hi

Zu deinem Setup (erster Absatz):
Du willst folgende Möglichkeiten: Windows nativ, Linux nativ, Linux nativ und WIndows darin in VM?
Mach das nicht. Windows zickt herum wie sonst nichts, wegen Lizenzzeug
(es denkt, das die VM ein anderer Computer ist), und auch wegen wenig Flexibilität beim Treiberzeug

Alternative: Beide nativ, aber von Windows aus Linux in der VM laufen lassen 
Hab das selber so im Einsatz (auf mehreren komplett verschiedenen Computern) und geht ziemlich perfekt
(bis auf einen kleinen Schluckauf mit einem Grub2-Modul bei einer bestimmten Hardware,
hat beim VM-Modus das Starten verhindert. Wenns passiert ists aber auch leicht lösbar.)
(Bei mir reines Debian, aber so verschieden ist Ubuntu nicht. Wird ja schließlich daraus gemacht.)

...deinen zweiten Absatz hab ich jetzt erst gelesen, ist damit wohl auch beantwortet 

edit: Und ja, Virtualbox kann das.


----------



## Georgio (29. September 2014)

http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?title=Dualboot_Windows_-_Ubuntu 

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot


----------



## alxy (30. September 2014)

Also für Windows (als Host) und Linux auf ner VM verwende ich das: https://www.vagrantup.com/
Als Enticklungsserver für Webentwicklung


----------

